# cannot connect to WIFI network

## jumi99

Hi

I cannot connect to unencrypted WIFI network.

I perform the following commands to accomplish that:

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwlist wlan0 scan

iwconfig wlan0 essid PublicNetwork

dhcpcd wlan0

After "ifconfig wlan0 up" command I receive the following in a log:

[kernel] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

"iwlist wlan0 scan" displays the following:

wlan0     No scan results

"dhcpcd wlan0" prints the following:

dhcpcd[25528]: version 5.6.4 starting

dhcpcd[25528]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[25528]: timed out

dhcpcd[25528]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[25528]: timed out

As a result the wlan0 has no IP address assigned.

The network interface is surely within the range of WIFI hotspot.

The details of my system are as follows.

Distribution: Gentoo.

Network interface is a USB wifi based on chipset Ralink RT5370.

lsmod:

rt2800usb              11422  0 

rt2800lib              34613  1 rt2800usb

rt2x00usb               6386  1 rt2800usb

rt2x00lib              25704  3 rt2800usb,rt2800lib,rt2x00usb

arc4                     974  0 

crc_ccitt               1027  1 rt2800lib

led_class               1730  1 rt2x00lib

mac80211              252899  3 rt2800lib,rt2x00usb,rt2x00lib

cfg80211              118510  2 rt2x00lib,mac80211

rfkill                 10339  1 cfg80211

ipv6                  192361  42 

lshw:

logical name: wlan0

configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rt2800usb driverversion=3.5.7-gentoo firmware=0.29 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn

Sometimes I can see the following in a log:

[kernel] phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x0438 with error -71.

Please help me solving this problem

----------

## DONAHUE

RT5370 Wireless Adapter usb working fine here using kernel config:  *Quote:*   

> [*] Networking support  --->
> 
> -*-   Wireless  --->
> 
> --- Wireless                                                           
> ...

 

no kernel support for ipv6, was a problem 3 years ago, haven't bothered with it since

have usb_ehci_hcd usb_uhci_hcd usb_ohci_hcd all enabled

/lib/firmware/rt2870.bin is present from an emerge linux firmware

lsmod *Quote:*   

> rt2800usb              19077  0 
> 
> rt2x00usb              11186  1 rt2800usb
> 
> rt2800lib              54025  1 rt2800usb
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jumi99,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Please post the output of  dmesg.  It won't fit in a post, so make friends with wgetpaste to put it on the web, then tell us the URL that wgetpaste gives you.

----------

## jumi99

Thanks for reply.

I've unmerged rt2870-firmware and emerged linux-firmare as You suggested.

Now it looks much better. The card does not hang any more and I no longer get

the following kernel error message:

[kernel] phy1 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x0438 with error -71.

Unfortunately "iwlist wlan0 scan" still shows the following:

wlan0     No scan results

and "dhcpcd wlan0" sill shows:

dhcpcd[13944]: version 5.6.4 starting

dhcpcd[13944]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[13944]: timed out

dhcpcd[13944]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[13944]: timed out

As I mentioned earlier the WIFI antenna is located within hot spot range.

Below is the complete dmesg log:

pnp 00:05: [io  0x004e-0x004f]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0061]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0063]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0065]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0067]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0070]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0080]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0092]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x00b2-0x00b3]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0680-0x069f]

pnp 00:05: [io  0xffff]

pnp 00:05: [io  0xffff]

pnp 00:05: [io  0xffff]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0400-0x0453]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0458-0x047f]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x0500-0x057f]

pnp 00:05: [io  0x164e-0x164f]

system 00:05: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0x0400-0x0453] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0x0458-0x047f] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

system 00:05: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:06: [io  0x0070-0x0077]

pnp 00:06: [irq 8]

pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

pnp 00:07: [io  0x0454-0x0457]

system 00:07: [io  0x0454-0x0457] has been reserved

system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:08: [io  0x03f8-0x03ff]

pnp 00:08: [irq 4]

pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff]

pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff]

pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff]

pnp 00:09: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff]

pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff]

pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff]

pnp 00:09: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff]

pnp 00:09: [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

pnp 00:09: [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] has been reserved

system 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

pnp 00:0a: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff]

pnp 00:0a: [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff]

system 00:0a: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff] has been reserved

system 00:0a: [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff] has been reserved

system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xe1000000-0xe19fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xe09fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0xcfa00000-0xfeafffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xe1000000-0xe19fffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xe0000000-0xe09fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 7 [mem 0xcfa00000-0xfeafffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 8 [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP: reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 4024k freed

Simple Boot Flag at 0xf3 set to 0x1

apm: BIOS not found.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1363257500.660:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

msgmni has been set to 1626

async_tx: api initialized (async)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

start plist test

end plist test

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

0000:00:16.3: ttyS1 at I/O 0x30e0 (irq = 17) is a 16550A

Generic RTC Driver v1.07

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

scsi0 : pata_legacy

ata1: PATA max PIO4 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 irq 14

scsi1 : pata_legacy

ata2: PATA max PIO4 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 irq 15

i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

cpuidle: using governor ladder

TCP: cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Key type dns_resolver registered

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

registered taskstats version 1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 468k freed

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: controller can't do SNTF, turning off CAP_SNTF

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x5 impl RAID mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part ems apst 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

scsi4 : ahci

scsi5 : ahci

scsi6 : ahci

scsi7 : ahci

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xe1a40000 port 0xe1a40100 irq 40

ata4: DUMMY

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xe1a40000 port 0xe1a40200 irq 40

ata6: DUMMY

ata7: DUMMY

ata8: DUMMY

Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3392.294 MHz.

Switching to clocksource tsc

ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata5.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp DVD+/-RW SH-216AB, D200, max UDMA/100

ata5.00: applying bridge limits

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-8: WDC WD5000AAKX-753CA1, 19.01H19, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000AAKX-7 19.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp DVD+-RW SH-216AB D200 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[28900]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.06.15-rc1 Mon. Mar. 19 17:00:00 PDT 2012

qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.04.00.03-k.

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.31

Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

ACPI: bus type usb registered

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xe1a70000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.5.7-gentoo ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 17, io mem 0xe1a50000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.5.7-gentoo ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.22.0-ioctl (2011-10-19) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

Key type id_resolver registered

Key type id_legacy registered

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

fuse init (API version 7.19)

e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

usb 2-1.1: new low-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

EXT3-fs (sda2): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

EXT2-fs (sda2): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

usb 2-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=413c, idProduct=3012

usb 2-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1.1: Product: Dell USB Optical Mouse

usb 2-1.1: Manufacturer: Dell

input: Dell Dell USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.1/2-1.1:1.0/input/input0

hid-generic 0003:413C:3012.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Dell Dell USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.1/input0

usb 2-1.7: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

usb 2-1.7: New USB device found, idVendor=413c, idProduct=1003

usb 2-1.7: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1.7: Product: Dell USB Keyboard Hub

usb 2-1.7: Manufacturer: Dell

hub 2-1.7:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-1.7:1.0: 3 ports detected

UDF-fs: warning (device sda2): udf_fill_super: No partition found (1)

usb 2-1.7.1: new full-speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

usb 2-1.7.1: New USB device found, idVendor=413c, idProduct=2010

usb 2-1.7.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=3, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1.7.1: Product: Dell USB Keyboard

usb 2-1.7.1: Manufacturer: Dell

input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.7/2-1.7.1/2-1.7.1:1.0/input/input1

hid-generic 0003:413C:2010.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Dell Dell USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.7.1/input0

input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.7/2-1.7.1/2-1.7.1:1.1/input/input2

hid-generic 0003:413C:2010.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Device [Dell Dell USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.7.1/input1

udevd[11841]: starting version 171

microcode: CPU0 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x2, revision=0x18

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input3

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input4

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input5

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

microcode: CPU1 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x2, revision=0x18

microcode: CPU2 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x2, revision=0x18

microcode: CPU3 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x2, revision=0x18

microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

dcdbas dcdbas: Dell Systems Management Base Driver (version 5.6.0-3.2)

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 2.0.0-k

e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2012 Intel Corporation.

hda_codec: ALC269VB: SKU not ready 0x411111f0

qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= options

ACPI Warning: 0x00003040-0x0000305f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

ACPI Warning: 0x00000460-0x0000047f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting iTCO_wdt

ACPI Warning: 0x00000428-0x0000042f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

ACPI Warning: 0x00000500-0x0000057f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPIO 1 (20120320/utaddress-251)

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel Sandybridge Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 2097152K total, 262144K mappable

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 65536K stolen memory

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: (unregistered net_device): Interrupt Throttling Rate (ints/sec) set to dynamic conservative mode

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) 18:03:73:ce:90:63

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: MAC: 10, PHY: 11, PBA No: E041FF-0FF

i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

i915 0000:00:02.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[drm] Enabling RC6 states: RC6 on, RC6p off, RC6pp off

fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 200x75

fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

drm: registered panic notifier

acpi device:02: registered as cooling_device4

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input6

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

vboxdrv: Found 4 processor cores.

vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x218 offMax=0x1554f

vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'synchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 4.1.22 (interface 0x00190000).

EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

Adding 8388604k swap on /dev/sda1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:8388604k 

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd

usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=148f, idProduct=5370

usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-1.2: Product: 802.11 n WLAN

usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: Ralink

usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 1.0

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

usb 2-1.2: reset high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd

phy0 -> rt2x00_set_chip: Info - Chipset detected - rt: 5390, rf: 5370, rev: 0502.

ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy0::radio

Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy0::assoc

Registered led device: rt2800usb-phy0::quality

usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2800usb

phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt2870.bin'.

phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Firmware detected - version: 0.29.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 0 - CWmin: 3, CWmax: 4, Aifs: 2, TXop: 102.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 5, Aifs: 2, TXop: 188.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 2 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 3, TXop: 0.

phy0 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 3 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 7, TXop: 0.

IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

----------

